# „Raster“ für Schnittfenster / Premiere



## janoc (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend mal wieder, heute mit folgender Frage:

Gibt es die Möglichkeit für das Schnittfenster eine Art Raster zu definieren, an dem Clips/Schnitte ausgerichtet werden? Also so wie bei Sequencer-Programmen (CuBase, z.B), wo ich den Takt & BPM als Raster habe und Parts (Clips) dann an den 4teln (je nachdem) ausgerichtet werden.

Sowas wäre doch ausgesprochen praktisch für zum Soundtrack passenden Schnitt von Clips. Ich lege den passenden Raster an und alle Schnitte sind automatisch im Takt.

Gibt’s das oder hab ich da falsche Vorstellungen vom Workflow?

(ich hoffe ich hab die Frage halbwegs verständlich formuliert ...


----------

